# References to Canada in opera?



## Darkhawk (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I've joined to settle a really specific question that's been bothering me:
I remember an opera - I think the title is something like a journey, or a road - in which one of the characters refers to Canada in an aria.

Something like, "At least we're not being sent to Canada."

Anyone know what I'm talking about?

Any other references to Canada in opera?

Thanks!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh man, this is at the tip of my tongue, I remember this scene but can't place it! Darn! I'll keep trying.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It's not from Nixon in China is it? I don't have the libretto so I can't check.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> It's not from Nixon in China is it? I don't have the libretto so I can't check.


No, I checked the libretto, did a search and there was no match for Canada.

Here is the libretto: http://www.kareol.es/obras/nixonenchina/acto1.htm


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Darkhawk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've joined to settle a really specific question that's been bothering me:
> I remember an opera - I think the title is something like a journey, or a road - in which one of the characters refers to Canada in an aria.
> ...


Donizetti's opera _Rita_ has several references to Canada. One of the characters has spent time in Canada, believes that his first wife has died, wants to marry a rich Canadian woman, and goes back to Italy to try to obtain his first wife's death certificate so that he can marry again. It turns out that the first wife is alive.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

That reminded me of La Cambiale di matrimonio by Rossini where Canada is seen as a frontier place in contrast to elegant Paris.

Synopsis (from WIKI)



> Local merchant, Tobias Mill, receives a blank marriage contract from a Canadian businessman, Mr. Slook. Although quite surprised, Mill announces to his servants Norton and Clarina that he intends to accept the contract on behalf of his daughter Fanny. When Fanny and her penniless lover Edward Milfort hear about this, Milfort vows to fight the situation. Slook arrives on the scene and is surprised both by the elaborate reception he receives as well as by Mill's desire to promptly effect the marriage. Slook addresses Fanny in a duet that soon expands as Milfort joins in to threaten him with bodily harm unless he leaves town immediately.
> 
> Slook offers to pull out of the contract, but Mill feels slighted and challenges him to a duel. Slook makes Milfort his heir and signs Fanny over to him and then prepares to leave town. Fanny and Milfort are thankful and Slook lounges around comfortably smoking a pipe. Mill, who does not yet know of the settlement, rages into the scene until all is revealed and ends in celebration


Apparently it's also performed in English as "The IOU Wedding".

It's a funny opera, BTW, worth seeing.


----------



## Darkhawk (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

This is awesome, and good material anyway. But it's still not the one I'm looking for!

Further detail: I remember seeing this opera at the Canadian Opera Company in Toronto maybe 8-10 years ago. I also seem to recall, if I'm not mistaken, that the plot was pretty lightweight: a bunch of people gather at a country home, and are planning to travel off somewhere.

And there was a jack-in-the-box in it? Maybe? (Maybe I'm crazy, too!)

EDIT: A tiny bit more: I distinctly remember the last line of the phrase being, "CANADA!" and the audience laughing in surprise. We initially wondered if it wasn't a change to the libretto for the Toronto audience's sake, but then realised it wasn't.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

This plot you're talking about matches _Il Viaggio a Reims_, from Rossini. I'm not sure if the reference to Canada is there.

Edit - I checked the libretto and it isn't. Are you really sure it wasn't a local reference? I said I seemed to remember this scene, but maybe I was thinking of _Rita._


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

There is an opera by a Canadian composer whose name I can't remember called Louis
Riel, based on an actual episode in Canadian history about the conflict between the Indian tribes in there and the white settlers. Louis Riel was a hostoric figure from Canada's past.
Interestingly,I hear that parts of the opera are sung in one of the Indian languages.
The opera has been successfully performe din Canada, and I believe there may have been a recording.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

This is not in an opera yet but should be:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20110608/wl_canada_nm/canada_us_bear


----------



## Darkhawk (Jun 7, 2011)

superhorn said:


> There is an opera by a Canadian composer whose name I can't remember called Louis
> Riel, based on an actual episode in Canadian history about the conflict between the Indian tribes in there and the white settlers. Louis Riel was a hostoric figure from Canada's past.
> Interestingly,I hear that parts of the opera are sung in one of the Indian languages.
> The opera has been successfully performe din Canada, and I believe there may have been a recording.


And it's not Brian Mulroney: The Opera, either 





I'm beginning to think I may have comfused my memory of one opera with another. I still don't think I've seen any of the ones listed here, but I guess we're running out of options...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Darkhawk said:


> I'm beginning to think I may have confused my memory of one opera with another. I still don't think I've seen any of the ones listed here, but I guess we're running out of options...


I hope you've enjoyed our attempts to help (or in my case no help at all!) & hope you stay around & enjoy our community.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok . . . . . La la la la .


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

_Rivolgete a lui lo sguardo_Guglielmo's aria from Mozart's opera _Così fan tutte_

Rivolgete a lui lo sguardo
e vedrete come sta:
tutto dice, io gelo... io ardo ...
idol mio, pietà, pietà.
E voi, cara, un sol momento
il bel ciglio a me volgete,
e nel mio ritroverete
quel che il labbro dir non sa.
Un Orlando innamorato
non è niente in mio confronto,
un Medoro il sen piagato
verso lui per nulla io conto:
son di foco i miei sospiri
son di bronzo i suoi desiri,
se si parla poi di merto
certo io sono, ed egli è certo,
che gli uguali non si trovano
da Vienna al *Canadà*.
Siam due Cresi per ricchezza,
due Narcisi per bellezza
in amor i Marcantoni
verso noi sarian buffoni...

Lorenzo da Ponte (1749-1838)


----------

